# Uneven crop: What would you do?



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I had my show-potential APBT cropped Sept. 9th 2010. I had seen other dogs that the same vet had done, and liked what I saw. The breeder that used him for his show APBT's recommended the vet. So, I paid $305 for a laser crop. Picked up my little Indie, and went home. Once the wraps came off.. I sort of noticed an issue, and so did other people. Now, nearly 3 weeks later, the stitches are out, and I can tell 100% that they are really uneven.

Based on the pictures, do you think I should 
A) Call the vet, get as much $$ back as possible, and leave the ears, hoping it gets less noticable with age/growth?
B) Take her back to the same vet to have the left ear shortened and shaped like the right
C) Take her to a different vet with the $ I (hopefully) get from the first vet.

Also, any tips/suggestions for making it less noticable in the ring?

Thanks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would deff complain to the vet and cause a scene but most vets have it written down that they arent liable its usually a waiver you sign , however dunno if this is the case with your vet. would deff have a fit though. can they even redo it now how old is the pup? not too sure if you can fix that or not Id call some other vets see what they say can be done.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is gorgeous by the way love her markings and her sweet lil face , we got laser done with luna and they took the wraps off before we even left the office and we had a goodl look over them there. she never had bandages on at home.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

the only thing I signed was a permission thing for them to put her under anesthesia. She just hit 14 weeks today.. and I hear of dogs being done up till 16 or so. Even some at 6 months, if the vet thinks they'll stand. They're obviously already standing... I just don't want to put her through the anesthesia, pain, and stitches all over again. 

Thanks for the compliments, BTW. I love her to death!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya the vet who did luna { I hate that vet} but he was the only one in the area within an hour who even does ears will do dogs up to a year with laser I dont agree with it that old but she's still young enough it would prob b fine, just not sure with like scar tissue and stuff how hard it is to redo an ear and then do you really want this vet to do it anyways what if he botches it again and you have to go even shorter, id call around to other vets tomorrow and see if anyone else can fix it. but ya Id go in and cause a scene preferably when there are other patients in there I find you get a better response when they are tryna keep it hush hush lol.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

this vet is an hour and a half from me, and they're the only one around that does crops, that I can find, at least. There's one right down the street from me.. but they charge over $900 for a crop! Some folks are saying that as she grows, it will be less noticable.. so hopefully they are right. i sent the vet an email with her pictures in it.. so we'll see what they say when I call them to follow up tomorrow. I really, really hope this crop doesn't screw up her show career! 

Do you have a pic of luna?  Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd take your pup back to the vet and complain. I don't see why the vet, if it's a reputable vet, would refuse to correct a mistake that they made. If not cause a fuss like Angel said. I'd give'em a call for sure...complain a lot....goodluck! Pups cute regardless!


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam u better wild out on them and get ur bread back and make them fix the problem


----------



## kerihalvorson (Apr 24, 2010)

I really do hope you get the ears fixed and end up saving the look, I just really hate cropping but my own opinion I was not trying to be rude....after I posted it and read again I though it was a little snippy  so sorry!


----------



## Guess (Sep 28, 2010)

Eeeeek!! I would definitely complain!! I'm not against cropping as I come from a long line of Doberman fanciers, so it's all a matter of personal preference. However, I would ONLY be going to the best of the best, no matter how far, for an ear crop. This is something that can't be taken back, and should be done by only the most professional of vets with an outstanding reputation for consistent, beautiful work. Cropping really is an art in itself.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I would do two things... if you know of another reputable cropping vet, set an appointment to have them evaluate whether or not they will touch another veterinarians mistakes, as well as taking her back to the vet who did the crop to get their reaction. It may have been a mistake, even though it is quite obvious. A veterinarian should never crop while they're under stress/rushed. I just use your good judgement of character when you talk to these vets and go with your gut.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, there. would definitely go back to the vet who performed the crop, and show them what happened, and see what options you have for getting it fixed. 

kerihalvorson, I deleted your first post in this thread. Just for future reference, you have the option when making a post to "Go Advanced" and you'll have two buttons underneath your post, "Submit Reply" or "Preview Post". I recommend previewing before submitting. But, if you don't want to do that, you can always submit your response, and then click "Edit Post" at the bottom right corner of your post, and go back and edit what you typed.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

kerihalvorson said:


> I really do hope you get the ears fixed and end up saving the look, I just really hate cropping but my own opinion I was not trying to be rude....after I posted it and read again I though it was a little snippy  so sorry!


hey, it was gone before I got here.. so no worries!

I sent the vet an email with Indie's pictures in it, as a preliminary inquiry. If they don't call me soon, I'm calling them, and I'll see what they can do about it. I have Indie's first novice puppy class coming up this weekend... hope the ears don't set her back! Her brother got BIS pup last weekend. Thanks to all for the support and ideas... I'll definitely keep you updated. I'll feel so bad putting her through another surgery.. I was kind of hoping I'd get the opinion that it might not look so uneven with time.  oh, well.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife always says "if there is a problem I can always go back and fix it." We have never had a problem like that but im sure mistakes happen.
Which is a good reason to go for a longer crop. You can remove some but you cant add on.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

and ya know, I asked for a longer crop, too. Brought in pictures of her mom and everything as an example of what I wanted.

here's what I wanted:









here's 2 dogs the vet has done:

















Where the F did he go wrong here? I did call in to speak to the vet, the receptionist said the vet who did the crop will give me a call tomorrow when he's in. She couldn't locate the email I had sent, either. :/ We'll see what they can do.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Indie said:


> and ya know, I asked for a longer crop, too. Brought in pictures of her mom and everything as an example of what I wanted.
> 
> here's what I wanted:
> 
> ...


The longer ear was cut with too much rounding out. it should have been a straight line down. Anyway....it can be fixed by an experienced vet with average skills.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IT may even out some when the swelling goes down. If you are going to do something I would do it soon.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's a bad job all around and the ears need to be taped to stand properly. Some ears can look not the same and just need to be taped but if they are different lengths go back to the vet and have them re shape that really long ear or find another vet to fix them both and go shorter. That is just about all you can do!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree I would def go to another vet for more advice and to the vet that did them and find out if he is willing to fix them. You should have about two more weeks to fix it but the sooner the better.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

performanceknls.. your due date is on my birthday, as well as my daughter's!  

Thank you all for your helpful responses. I hope the vet will have some options for me tomorrow, and this will all be taken care of. 

Wish me luck on Sat... we're attending our first show ever, with Indie entered in the Novice Puppy Class! Hope her ears don't detract too much!


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I would do two things... if you know of another reputable cropping vet, set an appointment to have them evaluate whether or not they will touch another veterinarians mistakes, as well as taking her back to the vet who did the crop to get their reaction. It may have been a mistake, even though it is quite obvious. A veterinarian should never crop while they're under stress/rushed. I just use your good judgement of character when you talk to these vets and go with your gut.


:goodpost: i totally agree thats what i would but if the vet gave you attitude i would pitch a fit lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Aw man... 

I would def. go back and see what they can do..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck at the show! Let us know what the vet says and you could try taping them up. I have a stick thread in health and nutrition about how to tape ears with video if you need it. I am battling with my 5 month old bitches ears right now, I know how you feel!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, vet called me this morning, and he says yeah, they're definitely differently cut. he told me to bring her in Monday AM, and if he can fix them, he will do it that day. Means another day of hanging out an hour and a half from my house.. luckily there's a zoo and mall nearby. and of course, poor Indie's gotta go under again, and deal with the cone of shame. 

Performance, thanks for the luck, and I have been using mole foam to get the ears to stand right, but I will head over to your thread on posting, and check it out! 

Thanks again to all, I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indie said:


> Well, vet called me this morning, and he says yeah, they're definitely differently cut. he told me to bring her in Monday AM,* and if he can fix them, he will do it that day*. Means another day of hanging out an hour and a half from my house.. luckily there's a zoo and mall nearby. and of course, poor Indie's gotta go under again, and deal with the cone of shame.
> 
> Performance, thanks for the luck, and I have been using mole foam to get the ears to stand right, but I will head over to your thread on posting, and check it out!
> 
> Thanks again to all, I'll keep ya updated!


That wording scares the crap out of me as an owner. Don't just send her off without having a face to face with this dude.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is one concern I had with the mole skin and it shows with your pups ears. For ears that are leaning hard over they need more support than just the mole skin and the major reason I use inserts in the ears then tape them up. Good luck with the surgery and at least the vet was willing to fix them for you. It really can detract from the look and balance of a show dog if they are not even. I would take a battle crop over an uneven crop any day especially on a show dog! The whole point of cropping is to make the head stand out and not in a bad way. If the vet is only doing one of the ears then you can tape the other healed ear after surgery then work on the one he fixed when the stitches come out. My puppies are 5.5 months old and Crixus's ears went on top of her head just a few weeks ago so back to taping..... she is going to be a long process and I hope your does not drag out!  
If you have questions about taping just PM me, Most of the dogs in our kennel have had the ears done and I have done over 2 dozen dogs over the years.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh man pk i know how you feel i am having one heck of a time with cheza'a ears it is very frustrating, how long can this thing last!?!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am thinking I am going to have to keep her ears taped for at least 4 more weeks before I even try to take them down. I just don't want to risk them setting they way they are. It's my fault for not being as on top of things as I should but they looked fine for a few weeks then all of a sudden they fell!! most my dogs are done by the time they are 4 months old but some dogs I have had to tape it seems like forever! stick with it and keep them taped, take them down only for a few hours, clean the ears out then tape them right back up.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i'm terrified they have been down to long because i ran out of tape and just reordered it =X. her right ear is perfect but the left ear dagm it it just fall everytime


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> That wording scares the crap out of me as an owner. Don't just send her off without having a face to face with this dude.


:goodpost: Agreed 100%. Ask him to elaborate on what he means by fixing the crop, does he mean he'll make the left ear even to the right... Oi Ve', sorry dude! Gorgeous pup btw.

IDK, I'd ask him to write down the elaboration of how he's going to assess the situation & initial/sign.

Eek.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

oh, we'll meet face to face before I'll even consider letting him touch her. He just wants to make sure he can fix it, and that it's not just a taping issue, I guess.

def getting all the supplies gathered to post her ears w/ q-tips. I'm thinking of waiting till after the show.. I imagine it's bad form to show up with taped ears in a non-lic/novice puppy class..? Of course, the tape might just hide her uneven job. :/ advice on that one? she has the molefoam in now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think you can show them with the ears taped, that is a good question I will ask a few UKC friends of mine. If you can I would tape them to hide it! lol


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

lol.. yeah.. think they might just be taped for the show.. though it may be hard to get her choker on at that point. I'll pop them on tonight, and then see how much they bug her. I might take them out for the show if she can't concentrate on walking straight, or standing still. But it would be awesome to hide the screw-up under some tape! LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will ask next time I talk to my friend that should be later today. You can get a slip on just do one ear at a time  if you have them taped for a few days before the show she should be use to them and not bother her in the show ring.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, spoke to the breeder and the owner of Indie's bro that just took BIS pup. They're both saying to take her ears out of the wraps for the show. 

I just took pics of her in her bull horns.. LOL. Here they are!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*busy weekend*

Took Indie to the show on Sunday, there wasn't any competition, so she got BIS novice puppy. We had fun, learned a lot, and I can't wait for the larger show in Bell Aire, MD on the 23rd! Pic of her w/ ribbon:








Then, Monday, we got her right ear done at the same vet. He had me draw the line how I wanted it cut, though he wouldn't cut any height off of it, or any of the bell. He insisted the bells and heights of both ears was the same, or very similar. Tried to charge me for the antibiotics, the anesthesia, and the stitches. Refused to pay, so he wouldn't give me the antibiotics. But, I got them for $30 cheaper at my shelter. He acted like he was doing me a favor by giving her back just an hour after the crop, but it was really b/c he didn't want to keep an eye on her for that long. He even said he disagreed 100% with ear crops. ummm... what? That's like working at an abortion clinic and not agreeing with abortions! Whatever.. I think they'll turn out well when they're healed.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Looking good, conrats on the BIS.

What a douch vet! it was his fault to start with so he should be giving good after care, what kind of vet would fix up what HE did wrong then try charge you for aftercare.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah.. A douche. NEVER going to him again!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Next time find a better vet he did not do a good job on that show crop but they are what they are now. Happy to hear he fixed them and keep taping that left ear in the picture with her ribbon they actually look even and that left ear just needs more taping, the right ear looks ok for now. So get that left ear back up and good job on the taping job!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

left ear is taped, right ear is healing. once the stitches are out, I'll post a pic!  Thanks VERY VERY much for the video! It was so easy to follow!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

glad you got them fixed, that vet sounds like an %$# any vet who strongly disagrees with crops wont do them period , i know my reg vet wont do crops. Its obvious this vet only has $$$$ in his eyes if he was a good vet he wouldnt do anything he sees as unethical { not that it is I have a crop on my girl but some vets do see it as that}.and to act like he did you a favor is retarded he messed up he should bebending over backwards to make it right. Glad everything turned out for your girl good job at the show.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Almost healed ears*

This one took a few days longer than the other to heal, but here ya go:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they look so much better! what a cutie pie!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

They look awesome! 

She's beautiful


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank ya'll!


----------

